# MAB Sea Shore Acrylic Trim Enamel



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So my SW rep gave me a gallon a few months ago promising I would love it, and I just used it yesterday. I gotta say I actually like it. Whizzed a few doors, ran crown and casings in three rooms.

Levels nicely for a 100% acrylic, was really easy to work with and covered ok for under $35/gal. I think I have found my new $20ish trim paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

Sea Shore is nice stuff.I've used lots of it.While I never would have chosen it,my father's house trim is done in Sea Shore flat.It's holding up really well.

Sounds like you used it inside?Sea Shore is exterior,no?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No I don't think it is? Will have to check thought it was interior.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

great stuff


----------



## KG Painting (Dec 22, 2008)

Sea Shore is an exterior paint


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

KG Painting said:


> Sea Shore is an exterior paint


I have only seen the exterior but never looked into it for interior, I use it for some front door and shutters.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Forgot about this post, but reading the can it doesn't say exterior. However on the MAB site it is listed exterior. Anyways I love the paint.


----------



## bbediz (Jul 1, 2012)

I have used MAB Seashore semigloss white on the wood EXTERIOR of many houses for years. Excellent product! The price has gone up significantly, perhaps due to SW buying MAB. What's the best price you can get it at?


----------

